

MI5 comes out against cutting off Internet pirates - baxter
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/crime/article6885923.ece

======
bendtheblock
This just shows how out of touch the UK govt is. I wonder which Labour sponser
lobbied for this. The government assume this is a hardcore minority. I'm not
an illegal filesharer, but I sure know a lot people that do. I don't think
it's a small minority. Questions...

\- How do you define 'illegal fileshare'? Based on the network used? The
content of the file?

\- How would this be implemented? Would the ISP do the blocking?

\- What's to stop the 'criminal' from using a wifi connection elsewhere?

\- What effect does this have on the neutrality of the net in the UK?

(Sorry, posted this comment on another thread before seeing this)

~~~
parenthesis
Also:

\- Does the whole household get cut off when one member illegally fileshares?

~~~
rick888
"Does the whole household get cut off when one member illegally fileshares?"

I would imagine the entire connection gets cut-off, because it would be very
difficult to allow the household to keep the connection and prevent one person
from going online.

~~~
boblol123
What if they move house? what if its a big house? or several flats? an
internet cafe? a business? a university?

~~~
gloob
I can see three plausible options:

    
    
      i) The government throws its hands in the air and gives up.
      ii) The government cuts off the entire building/complex.
      iii) The government cuts off people entirely at random.
    

Knowing the way most governments tend to work, my money is on number 3, with
number 2 coming in a distant second.

------
JoeAltmaier
Encryption will make this moot very soon. In fact routine encryption will
confound many attempts to post-fit content control into the existing internet.
For instance, deep-sniffing routers that prefer ATT traffic over Vonage, or
prefer one ISP's subscribers' traffic over another because of the rate they
pay.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=907571>

